# do baby chicks need grit?



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

My chicks are two weeks old and are eating the chick starter. I wanted to try a few treats now (any suggestions?) and wondered if they needed grit?

If so, what is recommended -- sand ok?

Thanks


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can buy baby chick size grit. 

With my ducklings, I start the grit on day 3 and they are getting a small amount of greens a couple of days later.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If the food isn't preground like chickstarter/crumbles, then they need grit. There are small pieces of grit in the typical bag. They should pick and choose what they can eat. As they get bigger, they'll start taking the bigger pieces.

Michael


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I asked about this not too long ago and called the chick feed company. Mana Pro told me they dont need grit with chick feed. I think it was pancho who said it can cause issues in chicks if you put a bowl out and the chicks eat way too much of it.

Mine are about 3 weeks old and I just tossed a small pile in their run when I put them out on warm days, since they are being intoduced to live foods and greens in there.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

It makes sense that since baby's put everything in their mouths, the chicks would eat everything that would fit in their beaks. A controlled amount would be called for, until they learn to eat what they need, not just whats in front of them.

Michael


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Is sand ok for grit? If not, where to find baby chick grit?

What are examples of treats your chicks enjoy?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Sand is a bit small. It also depends on the sand. If its graded or seperated sand will all fine particles, then I'd say no. We sift through a pile of sand we had delivered,and get the bigger pieces. This sand wasn't graded, just dug up, and delivered.

If you get a regular bag of grit, it will have different sized pieces. You can seperate out the smaller pieces, and save the rest for later.

Michael


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Places like Tractor Supply and many other feed stores carry grit for chicks.

Other than the chick starter, I don't give them treats. Once they are mostly feather out, they can forage around the Hen House and find their own treats. ;O)


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Doc said:


> Is sand ok for grit? If not, where to find baby chick grit?
> 
> What are examples of treats your chicks enjoy?


dont use sand, its not for consumption. feed stores have chick grit as well as tractor supply. 

i get small, hangable things called "baby cakes" for the chicks. it helps keep them from getting bored & pecking each other plus it has all sorts of good things in it for them. not for a sole food source but a treat.

these are the baby cakes, just from a different site
Farmers Helper Babycake-Randallburkey.com


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Baby cakes for chicks -- where to find them? our feed store doesn't carry these things. I'd like to hang a couple for treats.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You can buy pressed seed cake treats from your local pet food place, Petsmart and the like.
They are normally used as treats for Canaries and parakeets but Chickens love them too.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

But they arent made for chicks and arent as easy to digest.

Doc, you can order online from Randall Burkey or almost any of the other poultry websites. That's what I had to do before my local TSC started carrying the babycakes.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

we just always put in a clump of grass and dirt from our yard with the chicks once the first feathers start coming in. They have a field day with it and have always had very healthy birds  Good luck!


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I take a little fresh dirt, and spinkle over the chick starter after a week.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

craftyfarmgirl said:


> we just always put in a clump of grass and dirt from our yard with the chicks once the first feathers start coming in. They have a field day with it and have always had very healthy birds  Good luck!


that's what i have been doing lately. they are about a month old now, 85% feathered. they LOVE the clumps.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Any other tidbits like that would be fun to hear about as the chicks grow up. 

Mine are three weeks now. I gave them the dirt and noticed that they are scratching through the straw to search for things.

At what point do you turn off the heat lamp?


----------

